# OTC antibiotic for dogs?



## secuono (Mar 22, 2013)

One of my dogs cut his paw, again, it's a bit worse than normal. He is a chronic chewer, eats fabric and that leads to intestinal blockages and emergency surgery. He will eat all topical solutions and rip out stitches. So it's fairly pointless to go to the vet where they will charge a ton for the visit, ton for common drugs and alternatives and then demand possible stitches/wrapping, which will only lead to worse issues.
This dog is such a massive pain...no more high maintenance breeds!
Anyway, I need to find out what OTC drug I can use and how much per pound. I've been cleaning the foot and he carries it, so little dirt on it, as well as being locked up most of the time to limit more issues. But I want to help him from within with keeping an infection at bay.
What have you guys used in the past? I know some of you have self medicated dogs, just like most do with other farm animals. Please PM me if you don't want to be publicly known!
Thanks!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

I would think you could spray iodine on it...

When my sheep get cuts (or they get their ear tags ripped out ) I spray iodine on it and let it heal by itself. Iodine just speeds the process up some.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 22, 2013)

Nitrofurazone works.  Also, if you can get a small piece of leather, cut it to size, and superglue it to his pad, you'll make a "blow-out" patch that will protect it while it heals.  You can buy fish antibiotics which are the same as regular oral antibiotics and treat it that way.

I am not a vet.  Nor do I play one on TV.  No one should take my advice.  

(Old musher's trick -- from an (ahem) old musher!  )


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 23, 2013)

Depends on how bad the cut is. 

If its a deep cut that requires stitches then he needs to see a vet ASAP. If he just skinned his pads and scraped the first thick layer off. Cut off the excess skin hanging and let him go easy for a while. No antibiotics are needed for minor scrapes.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Here is a link to Terriman's website and blog. Look at the health link on the page. It will give you dosages and what to use.
I've been using fishbiotics for years. Way cheaper and no prescription needed. But warning, you need to take you dog or yourself to the dr. or vet if you don't know what you're treating.  Terriman is a well known respected dog guy that working dog people respect and heed his advise all the time.

http://terrierman.com/ 

Good luck!


----------

